# Submerged species of the genus of Alternanthera



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This one now called A.reineckii forma Lilacina in Japan, is actually A. reineckii "Roseafolia" as an European market name of it. Some Japanese literatures use" A.sessilis var. Lilacina "for it.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This plant imported earlier than the former one, called A.reineckii , is an important red plant for background.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Only a few aquarists in Taiwan will notice this small species called A.ocipus , yet it can successfully grow submergedly in our aquariums with sufficient Co2 supply.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Of the Alternanthera genus, I have only had the pleasure of growing A. ocipus. Biker, under what sort of conditions is this particular species being kept at? The leaves are so lanceolated (sp?)! :shock: The leaves on mine, growing under high light, are about half your leaf size (~1") and are MUCH rounder. Not only that, the leaves are about twice as succulent as yours. My specimen came from Oriental Aquarium in Singapore.

I wonder if mine is stunted...because yours is looking obviously healthy. :?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

The species of Alternanthera are not plants strictly requiring very soft water according to my past experience, maybe a lot of aquarists will say that the water of medium KH(5 to 8) is ideal for them, yet some of them can grow very well in the soft water of 1
KH or lower, and that is the case I post here, which is contrary to what I read from some Japanese literatures. Therefore, I think the answer could be very complicated, furtheremore factors should be considered.
To make it more reddish, I use 5 fluorescence lamps of 40W to supply the light for my tank(120x50x67), and an overfertilizing DIY Co2 system to accelerate its growth. Meanwhile, one thing very important for the species of Alternanthera is that they usually stop growing when the temp is higher than 30, therefore a cooler is necessary to keep them especially in summer.


----------

